# Jumped Ship!



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well...I picked me up a 350 rancher this weekend for a good price. Its a 350es 4x4. It already has an 2in lift, HMF exhaust, Jet kit, comp clutch kit, and airfilter. I plan on putting 29.5's skinnies on it. Im just looking for some input on what all needs to be done to make this a very "water" friendly quad. BTW i also have Xtreme's gear reduction coming in this week.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i would have to say just make sure all vent lines are run up high. like to the top of your snorkel if you are wanting to do some deep water ridding. di-electric grease in all your connectors and spark pug wires both ends.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea i know mostly what i have to do. Im just a lil worried cause rack deep on the brute is handle bar depth on the 350 lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The little honda's submarine just fine....


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> The little honda's submarine just fine....


:agreed: my 250 fourtrax does great in deep water,it is just hard to keep it down with fat tires on the rear because they are so light.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The only problem with the ES models is the shifter stops working when you get it wet. Just take the shifter controller apart and fill it with dielectric grease and you should be fine. I have an 02, and since i did this, it's given me no problems. I've got 2" lift, snorkel, and 26" mudlights on mine. It's a pretty solid bike, for sure.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Here she is!!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Do you guys think I should go with a 2in snorkel or a 1.5? Im kinda leaning towards the 2in.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd go 2" and tune accordingly. You can never go to big, but you can go too small.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dont forget to seal off the pull start on the back of the motor.

Agreed with JP on 2". More air = more power if tuned properly. 

Also cool pic JP, I like how clear the water is.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

HeadC1 said:


> Dont forget to seal off the pull start on the back of the motor.
> 
> Agreed with JP on 2". More air = more power if tuned properly.
> 
> Also cool pic JP, I like how clear the water is.


Do i need to buy one of those shields? Or can I just plug it up with silicone?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You can plug it up with silicone that's what we did with the foreman and it is good to go plus if you need it you can still use it


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thats what i was gonna do anyways. 7 bucks for a tube of silicone sounds alot better than a 100 bucks for one of those shields lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

x3 on the silicone. I've yet to have a pull-cord bike myself, but that's all we do on some buddies bikes w/o issues.


Bump - if you look closely at the pic you can see the murky water coming up at the back of the bike. That was the first trip into that hole, so it was clear just long enough for that shot. I tried it again that day, but my snorks were about to go under so I backed out. Too soft of bottom to be certain about keeping the front popped up.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Got the 29.5's!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks sweet with those Outlaws!!


----------

